# Best smoker? And wood to use?



## CobbWjr (Feb 27, 2020)

I just got a Oklahoma joe longhorn! Want to try something good to cook and some recipes! And want kind of wood? Want do y’all do?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

It depends on what you plan on smoking.  
My go to for everything lately is a blend of hickory, cherry, and pecan. 
Of course, you could use any one of those woods individually with outstanding results.


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 27, 2020)

I use oak and hickory.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

BTW, congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 27, 2020)

I use oak and hickory,


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

I like hickory, got a bag of pecan I haven't tried out yet, oak has worked great in the past. Nice looking rig you have there Cobb, and welcome to SMF. RAY


----------



## CobbWjr (Feb 28, 2020)

Iv been looking for split logs but all I have been able to find is the bags of chunks. But I tried apple and going to try hickory sat


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

CobbWjr said:


> Iv been looking for split logs but all I have been able to find is the bags of chunks. But I tried apple and going to try hickory sat



I don't know where you live but here in the desert hardwood isn't easy to come by. I order three bags of hickory splits from Cabelas  for about $85 and get free shipping. It burns good and arrives at my doorstep. RAY






						Western BBQ Mini-Logs | Cabela's
					

Buy the Western BBQ Mini-Logs and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## CobbWjr (Feb 28, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't know where you live but here in the desert hardwood isn't easy to come by. I order three bags of hickory splits from Cabelas  for about $85 and get free shipping. It burns good and arrives at my doorstep. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 28, 2020)

Try Craigslist for some seasoned wood.
Myself  I like using cherry...it's my go to wood.
Oak is my next favorite.


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 5, 2020)

Great looking smoker. I use chunks also, as  the only wood we have local is fruit wood. I really like using hickory, it's my go to.  I like doing a pork butt for my break-in cook. Does a good job of seasoning up your cooker i.m.o.


----------

